
GM, Lyft to Test Self-Driving Electric Taxis Within a Year - tristanho
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gm-lyft-to-test-self-driving-electric-taxis-1462460094
======
ktamura
I see a pattern emerging here: One phase of an enterprise producing training
data for another phase of the enterprise to create massive automation.

In this case, it's Lyft and GM joining forces, but this kind of partnership
can (and should) happen between a company good at logistics to produce
training data quickly and efficiently and a company good at turning that into
data products.

Some companies are good at/doing both in-house: Amazon (E-Commerce and IaaS),
Google (self-driving cars and search), Facebook (The world's most addictive
website) are some of the examples.

If I were a small group of AI powerhouse, I'd definitely consider approach
bigger companies with excellent logistics producing rich data.

------
kilroy123
The thing that concerns me is, there are all these companies now trying to
build self-driving cars, but how much information sharing is there?

I would rather see one huge open-source project, that all these companies
contribute to. I think we would get self-driving cars a lot sooner if everyone
worked together, not separately.

------
icodestuff
Wow, that's a lot faster than I expected. I wonder how they'll handle making
sure it's the right person getting into the car.

~~~
tim333
From another article on it:

>Lyft officials said the initial tests will be done with human drivers who
will take control if they are needed.

